# Tigress looking for RP (SFW or NSFW)



## SashaBengal (Jan 1, 2018)

My sona is a female Bengal tiger. The character was developed as a baroness in a medieval-style rp, but I suppose I could do any other settings you might have in mind. I'm not too picky.

Prefer the rp to be on here, maybe messages? Also, I prefer detailed, not one liners please!


----------



## Aleiz (Jan 1, 2018)

What sort of rp were you looking to do? I'd love to bring my Sable Antelope into a medieval world!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 1, 2018)

Aleiz said:


> What sort of rp were you looking to do? I'd love to bring my Sable Antelope into a medieval world!




Anything really. Could be slice of life, an adventure... anything! I'm just bored and new to the forums, looking for fun (and maybe trouble lol)


----------



## Aleiz (Jan 1, 2018)

The name's Sadie, I'm agender, anatomically male, 6'-even at the top of my horns, about 160 lbs when soaking wet.  Black fur with white tribal tattoos (sleeves, chest/belly, back), pierced (septum, ear lobes, lip), white belly.  Runner's body, sassy and free.  Trouble is my middle name >

Want to tell me some more about yourself here or would you rather continue this in the messages


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 1, 2018)

I'd be interested in something SFW. Definitely a fan of medieval and ancient settings


----------



## charlesgray (Jan 1, 2018)

I’d be interested in either a SFW or NSFW. In the medieval setting I like being a sellsword or a mercenary. My sona is a male black tip reef shark


----------



## Steelite (Jan 1, 2018)

Minotaur blacksmith (and somewhat a martial artist apprentice), at your service.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jan 1, 2018)

I am up for some NSFW RP. I do prefer using discord to RP though, as it is easier to keep track of story and ideas for it.


----------



## BluDragon (Jan 1, 2018)

I’m interested in some nsfw rp


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 2, 2018)

Battle Foxxo said:


> I am up for some NSFW RP. I do prefer using discord to RP though, as it is easier to keep track of story and ideas for it.




I don't really use discord... I've tried it but I have so many other apps already that I lose track of it. I mainly use line, but figured while I'm still learning the ropes here, it'd be easier to use the pm system on here for now.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 3, 2018)

Found some good rp partners, but I'm always interested in seeing who else is out there, so BUMP!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 3, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Found some good rp partners, but I'm always interested in seeing who else is out there, so BUMP!


I haven’t done rp outside of Dungeons & Dragons since the days of text-based talkers in the early 90s but I’m willing to give it a try.   Prefer SFW to start tho NSFW is an option if things head that way.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

Hmm, might as well get one more RP partner. Hit me up if interested.


----------

